# sobre a nasalidade com n e m intervogal



## kzman

olá, eu queria saber se ocorre nasalidade com uma consoante nasal entre duas vogais, eu li que a nasalidade com consonantes acontecia cuando o N ou o M  tinha depois outra consoante, por exemplo "conta" se pronunciaria mais ou menos "cõūta" e se a consoante nasal estivesse entre duas vogas, a vogal que estiver antes não deveria ser pronunciada como vogal nasal, mas eu tenhonouvido pessoas que sim nasalizam a vogal quando é intervogal ( ex. câmara ou tenho)  é correto pronunciar nasalmente as vogas neste tipo de palavras?
obrigado anticipadamente


----------



## patriota

Sua pergunta está confusa, mas se quiser saber se o _â_ de câmera e o _e_ de tenho são nasalizados, pelo menos em alguns sotaques, são, sim.


----------



## Alandria

"Counta" é muito paulistano, é assim que eles falam.

Assim como falam "boū" e "apoūtamẽĩtu". 
Torna-se, por isso um falar bem marcado e forte.

Eu sou do ES e digo "bõ" e "apõtamẽtu".

Em *São Paulo e no Sul do Brasil *não se nasalizam vogais entre consoantes nasais, porém em todo o resto do Brasil se nasaliza, sim.

Paulistanos e sulistas dizem, sim, "câma" e "câmara".


----------



## patriota

O próprio sotaque é sempre o mais neutro para quem julga.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Aqui falamos tudo nasal: _cãmara_, _Ãmazõnas_, _bãnãna, mãmãe,_ _vergõea_ (=*vergonha*; -_õe- _como em _aviões_), _cãeão _(=*canhão*; -_ãe_- como em _mãe_)...
(no entanto: Jáime, Roráima..._)_


----------



## kzman

obrigado mexerica feliz...


mexerica feliz said:


> Aqui falamos tudo nasal: _cãmara_, _Ãmazõnas_, _bãnãna, mãmãe,_ _vergõea_ (=*vergonha*; -_õe- _como em _aviões_), _cãeão _(=*canhão*; -_ãe_- como em _mãe_)...
> (no entanto: Jáime, Roráima..._)_


...isso era o que eu queria exemplificar, então, nos casos das palabras como, _câmara_, _banana_, _vergonha_, tem nasalidade da vogal que está antes da n/m apenas em sotaques do Brasil, certo?, e em Portugal aconteçe também isso?


----------



## Alandria

kzman said:


> obrigado mexerica feliz...
> 
> ...isso era o que eu queria exemplificar, então, nos casos das palabras como, _câmara_, _banana_, _vergonha_, tem nasalidade da vogal que está antes da n/m apenas em sotaques do Brasil, certo?, e em Portugal aconteçe também isso?



É porque Mexerica mora no Nordeste. Aliás, até onde eu sei nordestino fala TANGERINA...

O português falado no Nordeste é o MAIS nasal e ABERTO que existe em toda a língua portuguesa. 
Onde até as vogais pré-tonicas antes de consoante nasal são nasalizadas. 

Aqui no ES, Brasília, RJ e Minas só nasalizamos as vogais nasais TÔNICAS. Ou seja, falamos "bÁnãnâ", "támãnhu". E ao contrário dos nordestinos, falamos Rorãima e jãime, quando o ditongo decrescente é tônico antes de consoante nasal.

Já o português falado em São Paulo e no Sul do Brasil é o MENOS nasal da língua portuguesa. Gente já ouvi paulistanos e gaúchos pronunciarem "irmâ", "lâ". Incrível, sem a nasalização, é o exato oposto do Nordeste.


----------



## englishmania

Não sei se percebi a pergunta, mas aqui vai. 

Primeiro separam-se as sílabas:
c*on* -ta  
c*â* -*m*a ra

''con'' nasaliza
''câm'' não nasaliza, pois são sílabas diferentes


Outros exemplos:
contrato, com > c*on* -tra-to  > nasaliza 
comigo > c*o* -*m*i-go > não   nasaliza


----------



## kzman

englishmania said:


> Não sei se percebi a pergunta, mas aqui vai.
> 
> Primeiro separam-se as sílabas:
> c*on* -ta
> c*â* -*m*a ra
> 
> ''con'' nasaliza
> ''câm'' não nasaliza, pois são sílabas diferentes
> 
> 
> Outros exemplos:
> contrato, com > c*on* -tra-to  > nasaliza
> comigo > c*o* -*m*i-go > não   nasaliza


Obrigado englishmania, eu ja conhecia essa regra, mas a duvida aconteceu porque eu ouvi algumas pessoas pronunciar como disso "mexerica feliz", muito nasal. Entretanto como disseram neste "fio", isso seria porque nalguns sotaques falam assim, isso é o que eu entendi, está certo?


----------



## Nino83

Olá. 
Eu sempre li neste forum que no sotaque nordestino também as sílabas pretónicas com _m, n, nh_ intervogais são nasalizadas mas escutando dois cantores nordestinos (João Gilberto e Djavan) notei uma coisa. 

É verdadeiro que as sílabas tónicas são fortemente nasalizadas (mais que nos outros sotaques) e que a palavra _sonho_ soa como [sõj(u)] (Djavan) mas aquelas pretónicas não me parecem que sejam muito nasalizadas. 

Por exemplo a palavra _amor_ é pronunciada [amoh] (quer Djavan quer Gilberto), _samurai_ [samurai] (Djavan) e _promessa_ [promesa] (Gilberto em _Aguas De Março_). 

Vocês sabem se estes palavras são exceções ou se a nasalização das pretónicas é um fenomeno usado só na fala informal do nordeste? 

obrigado


----------



## abrhaao

nino, dependendo da região do nordeste do Brasil é possível voce encontrar na pronuncia tanto _amor_ quanto _ãmor_, _samurai_ ou _sãmurai_, _promessa_ ou _prõmessa_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

João Gilberto, apesar de nordestino (baiano) não tem a pronúncia característica da Bahia há muito tempo. O alagoano Djavan também tem muito pouco sotaque nordestino.


----------



## Nino83

Mas as canções de João Gilberto são muito velhas ('50-'60). Já ele tinha perdido a pronúncia nordestina naquela época? 
O sotaque de Alagoas tem uma menor nasalização que os outros sotaques nordestinos? Quais são os sotaques nordestinos com mais vogais nasais pretónicas?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu diria que João Gilberto nunca teve, na sua carreira de cantor, sotaque baiano. As pessoas de Alagoas tem o sotaque bem marcado, mas Djavan nunca mostrou esse sotaque de forma muito carregada quando canta.
Foi isso que tentei dizer ao fazer o comentário sobre os dois, já que ambos não tem, ou não mostram, o sotaque típico de seus locais de nascimento, portanto, não são bons exemplos para comparação.
Quanto à sua última pergunta, deixo-a para os especialistas.


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, WhoSoyEu. 
Escutei atentamente também Gilberto Gil (varias versões de _Toda Menina Baiana_ e _Expresso 2222_) e, neste caso, ouvi uma nasalização maior na palavra _menina_ mas não em palavras como _primeiro, primazia, começou_. 

Poderia sugerir-me qualquer cantor com um forte sotaque nordestino para me fazer notar a diferença?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gilberto Gil é um bom exemplo de cantor com sotaque nordestino, baiano mais especificamente. Escute Fagner (cearense), Zé Ramalho (paraibano), Moraes Moreira (baiano), e principalmente, Luiz Gonzaga (pernambucano, já falecido).


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado. 
Escutando estes cantores notei que as palavras com _vogal + nh_ são pronunciadas como foi dito nesta discussão: minha [mĩja] (Fagner, Morares Moreira, Luis Gonzaga) venha [vẽja] (Morares Moreira), passarinhus [pasarĩjus] manhazinha [mãjazĩja] tardezinha [tardezĩja] venho [vẽju] (Gonzaga), tenho [tẽju]. 

Pelo contrário eu ouço uma grande diferença entre a "a" de _tãnta_ (tónica, nasalizada) e a "a" de lamento [l*a*mẽtu] pensamento [pẽs*a*mẽtu] (Fagner, Romance no Deserto) depois ouvi essas pronúnças: _amor_ [*a*moh] (todos), _pano_ [p*ɐ̃ *nu] (tónica) e _devaneios_ [dev*a*nejus] (mas _camisa_ [c*ɐ̃ *miza])  (Ramalho, Chão de Giz), _chamar_ [ʃ*a*mah], _somente_ [s*o*mẽtʃi], _janela_ [janela] (Moraes Moreira, Preta Pretinha), _bonita _[bonita], _pequenina_ [pekenina] (Gonzaga, Boiadeiro). 

Portanto ouço muita diferença entre as vogais nasais tónicas e aquelas pre-tónicas (quando tem uma consoante nasal intervocálica) que não me parecem nasalizadas.


----------



## Alandria

Nino83 said:


> Muito obrigado.
> Escutando estes cantores notei que as palavras com _vogal + nh_ são pronunciadas como foi dito nesta discussão: minha [mĩja] (Fagner, Morares Moreira, Luis Gonzaga) venha [vẽja] (Morares Moreira), passarinhus [pasarĩjus] manhazinha [mãjazĩja] tardezinha [tardezĩja] venho [vẽju] (Gonzaga), tenho [tẽju].
> 
> Pelo contrário eu ouço uma grande diferença entre a "a" de _tãnta_ (tónica, nasalizada) e a "a" de lamento [l*a*mẽtu] pensamento [pẽs*a*mẽtu] (Fagner, Romance no Deserto) depois ouvi essas pronúnças: _amor_ [*a*moh] (todos), _pano_ [p*ɐ̃ *nu] (tónica) e _devaneios_ [dev*a*nejus] (mas _camisa_ [c*ɐ̃ *miza])  (Ramalho, Chão de Giz), _chamar_ [ʃ*a*mah], _somente_ [s*o*mẽtʃi], _janela_ [janela] (Moraes Moreira, Preta Pretinha), _bonita _[bonita], _pequenina_ [pekenina] (Gonzaga, Boiadeiro).
> 
> Portanto ouço muita diferença entre as vogais nasais tónicas e aquelas pre-tónicas (quando tem uma consoante nasal intervocálica) que não me parecem nasalizadas.



Esqueci de mensionar que essa regra NÃO vale para vogais que antecedem os sufixos "-mento" e "-mente" no sotaque nordestino.
"amor", "ameixa", "Amanda" também são exceções à regra. No entanto, fora essas exceções, os nordestinos nasalizam tudo.

"devaneios", "janela" e "chamar", eu nunca ouvi na minha vida alguém do Nordeste que tenha nascido e crescido no local pronunciar sem nasalização.

Isso é tão geral, que eles tendem a fazer o mesmo quando a última vogal se encontra com a palavra seguinte como "prã mim", eles falam assim.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado Alandria. 
Pode ser que a /ã/ nordestina pre-tónica não é tão fechada quanto a /ã/ tónica? Porque eu ouço claramente uma [a] (vogal aberta) e não uma [ɐ] (vogal central media). 
Se não for assim, não sei que dizer. 
Ou estes cantores quando cantarem não o fazem com um sotaque nordestino ou essa nasalização é tão pequenha que só os falantes nativos a percebem.


----------



## WAMES.UY

kzman said:


> olá, eu queria saber se ocorre nasalidade com uma consoante nasal entre duas vogais, eu li que a nasalidade com consonantes acontecia *acontece*  cuando o N ou o M  tinha depois outra consoante *quando há outra consoante depois do N ou M*, por exemplo "conta" se pronunciaria mais ou menos "cõūta" e se a consoante nasal estivesse entre duas vogas, a vogal que estiver antes não deveria ser pronunciada como vogal nasal, mas eu tenhonouvido ouvi pessoas que*,* sim*,* nasalizam a vogal quando é intervogal ( ex. câmara ou tenho)  é correto pronunciar nasalmente as vogas neste tipo de palavras?
> obrigado anticipadamente



Depende. Por exemplo, eu pronuncio assim:
*conta /kõtɐ/ 
câmara /kɐ̃mɐ̃rɐ/ 
tenho /tẽɲʊ/
banana /banɐ̃nɐ/ (há pessoas que dizem /bɐ̃nɐ̃nɐ/)
tem /tẽĩ/
cantam /k**ɐ̃ntɐ̃ũ/
zangão*_* /z**ɐ̃**ŋg**ɐ̃**ũ/
coração /koɾasɐ̃ũ/*

_O português brasileiro é necessariamente muito nasal._
_


----------

